

How Critics Reviewed The Mac 2.0 In 1984 - kloncks
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/01/12/jan-1984-how-critics-reviewed-the-mac/

======
joubert
Good ol' John C. Dvorak:

San Francisco Examiner, John C. Dvorak, 19 Feb. 1984

The nature of the personal computer is simply not fully understood by
companies like Apple (or anyone else for that matter). Apple makes the
arrogant assumption of thinking that it knows what you want and need. It,
unfortunately, leaves the “why” out of the equation — as in “why would I want
this?” The Macintosh uses an experimental pointing device called a ‘mouse’.
There is no evidence that people want to use these things. I dont want one of
these new fangled devices.

~~~
chrischen
I was just about to mock that quote. But to be honest those who use vi still
think the mouse is inferior to keyboard.

~~~
die_sekte
The mouse is inferior to the keyboard if you are doing nothing but editing
text. But for nearly anything else, the mouse is better.

~~~
eru
Depends on what you mean by every thing else. For playing Quake you need a
mouse and something like a keyboard. For Super Mario, I prefer a joy pad. For
interacting with a windowmanager, XMonad shows that a keyboard interface can
be quite productive. A CAD program will benefit from a mouse.

------
tlb
"If your first version is so impressive that trolls don't make fun of it, you
waited too long to launch." -- pg

They seem to have gotten it about right. The 128k Mac was a way to start a
conversation with customers and developers.

------
pavlov
What does "Mac 2.0" in the title mean? AFAICT, the quotes in the article are
about the very first 128k Macintosh.

~~~
gojomo
Submitter made an error, mashing together the original title, "Jan. 1984: How
critics reviewed the Mac", with the name of the blog/column, "Apple 2.0".

------
amichail
Was the Mac popular among tech entrepreneurs before OS X?

~~~
tlb
Yes. I liked Macs starting in 1988 or so. I fell out of love sometime around
system 8, and spent many happy years with Unix variants. But OSX brought me
back.

------
jamesbritt
Also previously posted as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=910960>

